# 2006 Predator Tuning Available!



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

We just received word that the new Predators coming into us will have programming for the 2006 GTO! 

U7191 2005-'06 GTO Predator programmer with overnight shipping $399.99.

Orders can be placed online or by calling 1-877-4-TBYRNE.

Have a good day!



*ORDER LINE - 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-877-482-9763)
E-MAIL - [email protected] *

*CHECK OUR WEBSITE FOR CURRENT SPECIALS!*

*WE HAVE YOUR FORCED INDUCTION NEEDS COVERED WITH - ATI, VORTECH AND MAGNUSON SUPERCHARGERS ALONG WITH STS TURBOS!*


----------



## MaximumPwr (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh the tempation. I was wondering when the 06 tune would come out. At least it didn't take an entire year. Lets see, pay car-note or order the 06 Predator? hmmmmmmmm


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

What's the difference btwn. the 05 and 06 tuner?


----------



## MaximumPwr (Oct 13, 2005)

Good question. Anyone?


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

Different version of software. They probably had to wait for the variable locations to be released. A lot easier from 05 to 06 than going from 04 to 05 where the ECM and software were totally different.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I didn't think there was a difference in the ECM for the 06:confused


----------



## MaximumPwr (Oct 13, 2005)

Makes sense. I also ready on this forum, or the other one, something about the 06 GTO having a different ECM, possible a corvette ECM, but programmed for the GTO. I could be wrong though, not sure.


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

Programming is sometimes different between the years. This one now has tuning for the 2005-'06 GTO along with the '06 SSR and new TrailBlazer SS.


----------

